# Carlton Draught- Extract Brew



## Brown_hound (18/11/10)

G'day there all, 

First time poster long time reader.

Have just started brewing again after a long spell Brewless!

Have done a couple of basic Kit'n'kilos- which has quickly reminded me why I started Extract Brewing in the first place.

Was just wondering if anyone has some recipes for a Carlton draught style beer.

Please go easy on me and give as much info as possible, including the ideal yeast to use!

Good on you guys, and thanks in advance.

Hound.


----------



## manticle (18/11/10)

Pale extract
Pride of ringwood hops, single bittering addition between 20 and 25 IBU.
Some sugar (10-20%)
Lager yeast (try the danish Wyeast if you are into liquids)

To keep true to the current CD commercial variety, brew higher gravity than you want and dilute and ferment the lager yeast a bit warm (say 16 degrees). Even without the last bit, you should get as close as you're likely to get with extract.

There's a few aussie lager threads and recipes (mainly AG but translating to extract isn't hard) that will give more guidelines. It's a simple beer but it is manufactured on a grand scale on sophisticated equipment so don't expect an exact replica.

I think CD commercial actually uses an isohop extract post ferment to get the bittering but I think your own bittering addition will be better. There's a few on here who know far more about it than me.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (18/11/10)

Brown_hound said:


> G'day there all,
> 
> First time poster long time reader.
> 
> ...



You probably won't get as light a coloured beer with extract or the exact same flavour profile but the following is as close as you will probably get with extract B) 

23L
2.5kg LME
700g Dextrose
Pride of Ringwood hops, bittering addition only to about 20-25IBU.

I've been recommended S-189 for an aussie style lager. If you don't have temp control then keep US-05 low as it produces a pretty clean beer around 16-18degrees.

Lookup BribieG and Nick JD's recipes for XXXX/Aussie Lager styled beer. Even though they are all grain they will give you an idea on yeast and hops. 

EDIT: manticle beat me to it!


----------



## Bribie G (18/11/10)

I was drinking a Carlton the other day <_< in a pub and the thing that strikes me about it, VB and also XXXX heavy is that sort of "mouse cage" twang that you get - if you ever kept pet mice or know someone who did you will recognise that faint flavour/aroma (mercaptans?).

I'm not sure if it comes from the yeasts they use or the malts, but you really need to go full mash brew to emulate CD. However if using extract, a couple of kilos of LDME should give you a paler beer than using the liquid, unless you want to really splash out on 'blonde' liquid malt extract. Another way to go is to use a kit of Canadian or Cerveza and pimp that up with a kilo of Brew Enhancer 2 and some Pride of Ringwood. But throw away the kit yeast and use US-05 or S-189, fermented at around 16 degrees as Manticle suggested.


----------

